# Ganz nackt oder was an...



## typhonkiller (29 Feb. 2008)

Wollte mal so nachhören wie eure Vorlieben aussehen.
Was findet ihr erotischer, wenn die Mädels ganz nackt sind oder wenn sie doch in irgendeiner Form bestimmte Stellen bedeckt haben...

Gruß
Typhonkiller


----------



## Tokko (29 Feb. 2008)

Gute Idee.

Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (29 Feb. 2008)

kommt auf die frau drauf an, finde ich.

kann mich da nicht festlegen


----------



## AMUN (1 März 2008)

Etwas zu verbergen regt die Phantasie doch mehr an als wenn man gleich alles sieht... also ich sage es kommt auf die Pose an wobei ein geschickt platziertes etwas auf der Haut einfacht erotischer ist


----------



## Sadex (1 März 2008)

ka also ich steh irgentwie auf bikini und Dessous .. turnt mich irgentwie mehr an x)


----------



## krawutz (2 März 2008)

Nacktheit allein ist weder erotisch noch unerotisch - auf die ganze Frau kommts an.


----------



## icks-Tina (2 März 2008)

weniger ist meistens mehr.....


----------



## fisch (22 Apr. 2008)

Also ich halte es da ganz klassisch, ein wenig sollte man der Fantasie schon noch freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## maierchen (25 Apr. 2008)

Du meinst mit Licht an,und so!


----------



## Julio (7 Mai 2008)

doll...warum gibt es nicht eine krawatte zur auswahl...ich finde, da ist die perle nicht so nackt, meinetwegen kann sie auch schuhe (pumps) anbehalten


----------



## mjw (7 Mai 2008)

Zu den meisten Anlässen doch eher ganz nackt. 

Gruß mjw


----------



## 111333555 (13 Mai 2008)

es kommt auf die frau und auf meine stimmung drauf an


----------



## DON (27 Okt. 2008)

Ich mag Dessous sehr gerne und habe das Glück, das meine Freundin sie auch sehr gerne mag. Wir kaufen auch zusammen ein und freuen uns darauf, wnn sie die neuen Sachen vorführt. Wenn sie was scharfes drunter zieht, bleiben wir meist nicht lange auf Partys, das weiss sie aber und ich nehme an, sie steuert das so ;-)


----------



## Katzun (28 Okt. 2008)

DON schrieb:


> Ich mag Dessous sehr gerne und habe das Glück, das meine Freundin sie auch sehr gerne mag. Wir kaufen auch zusammen ein und freuen uns darauf, wnn sie die neuen Sachen vorführt. Wenn sie was scharfes drunter zieht, bleiben wir meist nicht lange auf Partys, das weiss sie aber und ich nehme an, sie steuert das so ;-)




du hast´s gut:thumbup:


----------



## floyd (28 Okt. 2008)

AMUN schrieb:


> Etwas zu verbergen regt die Phantasie doch mehr an als wenn man gleich alles sieht... also ich sage es kommt auf die Pose an wobei ein geschickt platziertes etwas auf der Haut einfacht erotischer ist



Genau meine Meinung AMUN Danke


----------



## berniecook (24 Nov. 2008)

Amun hat voll und ganz recht. Denn wer packt nicht gern Geschenke aus? Wenn ich mir vorstelle.... transparent.... usw.
Also klar, volle Zustimmung zu Amun!
Berniecook


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

Kommt total auf die Pose an bzw. den Gesamteindruck des Bildes. teils gibt es Shootings die mit Kleidung viel sexier sind als ohne.


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2009)

typhonkiller schrieb:


> Wollte mal so nachhören wie eure Vorlieben aussehen.
> Was findet ihr erotischer, wenn die Mädels ganz nackt sind oder wenn sie doch in irgendeiner Form bestimmte Stellen bedeckt haben...
> 
> Gruß
> Typhonkiller



Ich denke es kommt nicht nur auf die Frau oder die Pose an, sondern auch auf die Situation. 
Je nach dem was das für ein Mädel ist, darf sie schicke offene Schuhe ruhig anlassen 
Ansonsten: Nach dem "Geschenkeauspacken" sind sie dann ja auch ganz nackelitsch.
Und dann sorge ich gerne auch für die "Bedeckung" bestimmter Stellen... :mussweg:
Prima Idee sich gedanklich mit dieser wichtigen Frage auseinander zu setzen!:thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2009)

naja, das kommt natürlich immer auf die frau an, aber generell bin ich da eher en fan von bikini, oder dessous!


----------



## neman64 (8 Dez. 2009)

Bei einigen Frauen sieht es erotischer aus wenn sie etwas angezogen hat, bei den anderen ist es wieder anders.


----------



## Dixi1975 (10 Jan. 2010)

Ungewollte nacktheit. Wenn ein kleid hochweht, ansonsten dessous


----------



## punkerali (17 Jan. 2011)

das entscheidet bei mir spontan die frau, z.B. 

Christina Aguilera in dessous 

Angela Merkel lieber angezogen


----------



## maddog71 (17 Jan. 2011)

punkerali schrieb:


> das entscheidet bei mir spontan die frau, z.B.
> 
> Christina Aguilera in dessous
> 
> Angela Merkel lieber angezogen



rofl3rofl3rofl3


----------



## Bargo (17 Jan. 2011)

Kommt auf die Frau und auf die Umstände an.


----------



## Punisher (17 Jan. 2011)

ganz nackt ist die Devise


----------



## Nordic (17 Jan. 2011)

Natürlich möcht man oft am liebsten alles sehen!Aber wenn die Fantasie angeregt wird und man fast alles erahnen kann aber nicht alles im details sehen kann finde ich persönlich viel schöner!


----------



## TrixX0r (27 Apr. 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> Etwas zu verbergen regt die Phantasie doch mehr an als wenn man gleich alles sieht...



Genau so sehe ich es auch ... wobei ich dann doch lieber ne huebsche Figur in ner engen Jeans bevorzuge statt nem Rock ... keine Ahnung wieso, aber Roecke find ich nich so toll :x


----------



## collins (5 Mai 2011)

Besonders heiss finde ich es,wenn man zwar nicht wirklich etwas sieht,aber alles erahnen kann.Bei einer schönen Frau kommt so auch das Hirn auf seine Kosten :WOW:


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

punkerali schrieb:


> das entscheidet bei mir spontan die frau, z.B.
> 
> Christina Aguilera in dessous
> 
> Angela lieber angezogen



Na die Merkeln lieber gar nicht.


----------

